# Muffler quieting....???



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay i need to know what i can use temporary for more muffler? It has no baffle and i need to quiet it down for a bit... can i stuff steel wool in the mufler to queit it down?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see why not.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If it's a muffler you can take apart I wouldn't see why it wouldn't work. If you just stuff it inside the hole I'm not sure how you could get it to stay in there. I guess maybe you could put a piece of screen over the hole and put a clamp around it to hold it in place. It'd sure look ugly but may serve your purpose.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

i can take four allen screws out and the spark arrester and end cap come off.....then there is a straight open shot to the head, but i thought of a cone shaped deal to put in there with the steal wool in the cone and then put the end cap back on....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Neighbors complaining?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

going hunting?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going on a Toys foor Tots ride Friday and Saturday and i think thee exhust is above the legal limit


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> going hunting?


He's hunting wabbits and has to be vewry vewry quite. 

For you youngsters, that's an Elmer Fudd quote.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> He's hunting wabbits and has to be vewry vewry quite.
> 
> For you youngsters, that's an Elmer Fudd quote.


I miss saturday morning cartoons. Not having them is whats wrong w/ our children today :thinking:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree 425


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

agreed also


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

I need to quiet mine down for hunting....I thought about one of those stealth exhaust kits but I am too cheap...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I miss saturday morning cartoons. Not having them is whats wrong w/ our children today :thinking:


Oh they still have them, but it's just not the same. Really bad Japanese animation. Really violent (yeah we had the Road Runner). 

I really miss that too. Some things you never outgrow


----------

